# Converting a wooden box



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

gday all,

i would like to know if it is at all possible to convert a solid wooden box (previously a 6 bottle wine box) into a humidor????

the outer dimensions are 17" length x 13" width x 4.5" height, the inner dimensions are 15 3/4" length x 12" width x 2 1/2" bottom & 1" top. the timber is about 3/4" thick.

would i just need to find some spanish cedar and line the inside walls with it? if so, does the spanish cedar need to be glued in place or will it expand when seasoned?

just finished reading humidor 101, got some great tips, just wanting to know if anyone else has done this successfully.

thanks
scott


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

If you line the entire inside with spanish cedar, including the lid, and ensure that the lid has an inside lip that forms a good seal to the box, it should work fine. It just needs to hold a steady humidity, which if sealed it should. Oh and don't glue it just make everything a good fit, with 45 degree angles.


----------



## Cigar Runner (Sep 30, 2009)

When you're done please post pics, might try it myself.
Cheers


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

What a great idea! I'm sure it'd work with just a little bit of woodworking skill. ::Ideas rolling in my head::

I'd love to see a pic too!


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks for your thoughts guys, i not sure if i can post pics at the moment. i normally post pics using a link from photobucket, is there an easier way??

currently i have a tuppadore that seems to keep my 4 cigars in good condition


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

here are some pics i have taken today.

hope you can view them

the cigar in the photo is an Excalibur by HdM #1


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice box------Look forward to the finish product------It should work just fine if all your angles are cut to fit and it seals well.....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

this has some great potential! Good luck, I hope it works well.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

well today i got a quote for some spanish cedar to line the box, i asked for it to be cut to size and sanded..... its gonna cost me $115, what the!!!!! i reckon i can order a milano 100ct humidor from cheap humidors/ famous smoke etc and delivered to aus for that, unless i can get a quote for half that, this project will be on the backburner


----------

